# Web Membership



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello all ,

I have just paid the £15 for the web membership on the ttoc but would like to know how to link it to the forum or do i have to wait for something in the post ?

or have i missed something ?

Jay


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Do you mean the TTOC signature strip?

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jay, When you get the Email with your membership number, click this link & follow instructions.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

When your banner is displayed, post into this link & admin will do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

urm if thats whats shows i'm a paid member and gives me access to pm's and the for sale/wanted section etc 

so far i have paid the £15 via paypal and given my address for what i assume is a membership pack but saw no mention of this forum.. on previous forums ive been on when upgrading to paid membership your status is automatically updated once they take payment and thought it may of been the same on here 

Jay

EDIT: cheers hoggy, i'll await an email then


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

There is also the TTOC members support area link via the web site.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/

But you may need to register for this via an email link.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry we dont offer a 24 hour service when I am at work this early, if you follow the instruction above it will all be processed . The TTOC Members forum is www.ttoc.co.uk/members


----------

